# Belly Boat - Grundfragen



## Favory (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns im Verein sind Bootsliegeplätze mit Wartelisten, Plaketten, diversen Auflagen und natürlich auch mit den Anschaffungskosten eines Bootes verbunden. 
Ich hatte mich daher bereits als Uferangler abgefunden und die interessanten Spots als unerreichbar eingestuft.

Nun bin ich bei Decathlon über deren BellyBoat gestolpert, was einen guten Eindruck auf mich macht. Ich wäre flexibel und könnte dies an 4 Vereinsseen einsetzen. 

Nur leider habe ich hierzu absolut keine Ahnung. 
Auch weiß ich nicht, ob mir die BellyBoat-Fischerei überhaupt Spaß macht und somit wollte ich dies möglichst günstig testen. 

Wäre hierzu im ersten Step das BellyBoat, eine Neoprenhose, Neoprensocken und ein paar Flossen ausreichend ? 
Oder sollte die Neoprenhose definitiv bis zur Brust gehen, sprich Wathose ? 

Im zweiten Step sollte dann ein Lowrance Hook2 GPS montiert werden.
Wie schütze ich allerdings die Echolotbatterie effektiv vor Wasser ? 
Welche Lösung setzt ihr hierfür ein ? 

Besten Dank im Voraus 

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Mai 2019)

Moin, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, kannst du dir ein Bellyboot ja erstmal leihen, es gibt hier bei uns mehrere Möglichkeiten dazu, bis hin zu geführten Touren. Wie es bei euch ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da musst du schauen. Im Sommer braucht es keine Neoprenhose, ich war auch schon mit Badehose im Belly unterwegs.

Mit einer hüfthohen Hose würde bei manchem Belly gehen, bei anderen wirst du nass, das hängt von der Konstruktion ab, ich finde  die hohen Schnitte aber funktionaler.
Für die Batterien gibt es wasserdichte Taschen oder Koffer das geht ganz einfach. Ich baue mir gerade was dazu und werde es auch hier vorstellen, wenn es fertig ist. Ich werde mal versuchen, mit einem Powerpack klar zu kommen, spart Gewicht und Platz.

Wenn ich mir ein Belly kaufen würde, wäre es immer eins aus PVC, weil man dort recht einfach viel Zubehör bekommt und weil es schnell und leicht trocknet. Das Powerpack kommt bei mir vorne in eine Ablage, aber auch in den mitgelieferten Taschen geht das.

Ich finde Bellyboot mittlerweile besser als ein größeres und möchte es nicht missen.


----------



## trawar (28. Mai 2019)

Welches ist das denn von Decathlon hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## Favory (28. Mai 2019)

Hier der Artikellink. Schaut meiner Meinung nach nicht verkehrt aus, was meint ihr ? 
https://www.decathlon.de/p/belly-bo...MIksP5qaq74gIVgrHtCh1nPgezEAQYASABEgJ_ZfD_BwE


----------



## trawar (28. Mai 2019)

Meine Persönliche Meinung, wer das kauft und spaß an Bellyangeln hat, der kauft danach noch eins und zwar ein besseres.
Zum planschen am Ufer sicherlich nicht verkehrt aber mit einer Traglast von 130Kg geht man ja schon bald unter.
Ich halte auch nichts von der Konstruktion mit dem Gewebeschlauch und den Blasen dadrin.
Am ende steht und fällt das ganze mit deinem Budget.
Wie hoch ist der denn?


----------



## Favory (28. Mai 2019)

Ich denke bei meinem Eigengewicht von 72kg sollte die Max. Zuladung eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.

Das Budget setze ich als niedrig an, da ich aktuell nicht weiß ob mir das Belly-Angeln überhaupt Spaß macht und ich es regelmäßig nutze, ansonsten 4-stellig.


----------



## trawar (28. Mai 2019)

Wenn du wirklich erstmal nur Testen willst ob das was für dich ist dann schau doch mal in kleinanzeigen rein, vielleicht findest du da was besseres zu einem günstigeren Kurs, was auch Wertstabiler ist falls es doch nichts für dich sein sollte.
Hast du denn niemanden in deiner Nähe bei dem du so ein Ding leihen könntest?


----------



## dreampike (28. Mai 2019)

Hi, 
mit dem BB von Decathlon machst Du nichts verkehrt. Es ist leicht zu transportieren, hat 2 Luftkammern ohne Sitze, die abnehmbaren Taschen sind sicherlich auch nicht schlecht (auch wenn sie sehr hoch aussehen, das könnte für mich beim Fliegenfischen stören). Und lass Dir nicht einreden, dass Du damit nur am Ufer herumplanschen kannst. Mein BB hat offiziell nur 120 kg Tragkraft, da müsste ich mit meinen 112kg schon fast am Absaufen sein. Und ich bin damit schon auf großen Seen und auf der Ostsee rumgeschippert. Und ich würde mein BB niemals gegen ein Kajak oder ein echtes Boot eintauschen.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Favory (31. Mai 2019)

Ich werde mir das Belly Boat von Decathlon demnächst mal bestellen und hier im Forum im Anschluss darüber berichten inkl. Fotos. 
Vllt. muss es ja nicht unbedingt ein BB eines renommierten Herstellers sein.

Allerdings weiß ich nun noch nicht, welche Kleidung ich am Besten nutze.
Badehose ist aktuell noch nicht drin und selbst im Sommer könnte das auf Dauer unangenehm werden. 
Was nutzt ihr so ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Mai 2019)

Im Winter Neopren, jetzt eine atmungsaktive Watbüx.  

Wenn du die Wahl hast, dann mit Füßlingen, die Schäfte der Stiefel können schon manchmal scheuern, je nachdem wie hart sie sind und wie sie passen.


----------



## dreampike (31. Mai 2019)

Ich habe für ganz kaltes Wasser eine 6mm Neoprenhose, für normal kaltes Wasser eine 4mm Neopren, für ganz warmes Wasser eine atmungsaktive Wathose. Drunter je nach Temperatur Funktionsunterwäsche, Fleece-Longjohn, dicke Socken. Als Allroundhose würde ich eine 4mm Neoprenhose empfehlen, die ist vielseitig einsetzbar und ist für mich trotz aller atmungsaktiven Innovationen die bequemste und am besten isolierende Alternative. Nur mit Füßlingen wegen Scheuern wie oben beschrieben, außerdem kannst Du nach dem Fischen die Hose komplett umdrehen und austrocknen lassen. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Stulle (6. Juni 2019)

Im Prinzip brauchst du nur das BB eine wathose mit Füßlingen und flossen (nicht die kleinen hartplastik Dinger). Neopren Socken mag ich generell nicht da sie die Füße ordentlich zum schwitzen bringen und dann am Ende kälter sind da alles nass ist. Ein echolot ist sicher nett aber wenn du alles zusammen hast was du auf dem Wasser brauchst ist vielleicht kein Platz mehr dafür. Vielleicht hilft dir die navionics App erst einmal weiter.


----------

